# Harly Wax - Last few Bargain!



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats right we have 3 left and have reduced the price to only £15 each










Heres the blurb.....

In this world of synthetic, man-made products there remain a few unique natural compounds which defy duplication. One of these is carnauba wax, a derivative of the leaves of the Carnauba Palm, which grows in the harsh mountains of northern Brazil.

The American Wax Importers and Refiners Association grade raw carnauba wax according to the level of impurities found in it. The finest and most costly grade is Number One Yellow. Harly Wax is guaranteed to be made from the highest grade of hand selected Number One Yellow Carnauba Wax. Harly Wax is a pure wax and contains no cleaners, powders or abrasives. This is in contrast to the large majority of other waxes available. Why clean and remove some paint every time you wax???

Harly Wax wipes on and off easily. It leaves the most durable, protective coat possible. Excellent for all new and used car finishes.

Grab a bargain 

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah go on then, I'll have one mate

How can I refuse something that says 'Warning Combustible Harmful or Fatal if swallowed' given my history with eating/drinking various products

I need some applicator pads as well. Do you sell them in that porno car cleaning grotto of yours?

AndyC was after a tub as well on a thread here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1365&page=2&highlight=harly+wax


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Can you inscribe a C&S in mine please so I have a limited edition?


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Order placed!

Can't miss a bargain like that


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

dam good bargain


----------



## DuncHank (Feb 20, 2006)

Any left?!?!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Just One!


----------



## DuncHank (Feb 20, 2006)

How do i get that outta ya sweaty palms Mr 'Oppolis?!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Just go an put an order onto the C&S website...


----------



## DuncHank (Feb 20, 2006)

Would you recomend this over megs #16?


----------



## DuncHank (Feb 20, 2006)

Ordered anyway!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

And thats the end of that!!

Thanks guys, All gone


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Dunk, do you want this to go to your work, its being shipped now by Royal Mail, I am quite happy to change it to your home address if you want us too.....

Let me know....

And be quick


----------



## DuncHank (Feb 20, 2006)

Erm, if you've got me home address send it there, if not don't worry send it to work. Might give me something to read at work mind  Cheers


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok, Its on its way to your home address - fingers crossed for tomorrow 

Oh and there is a little something in the package for you extra


----------



## DuncHank (Feb 20, 2006)

Cheers Mr 'Opolis, do you know if this product can be layered as my #16 can't (so im told) or is it like most waxes in that it would have to be spit shined to do so?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Im not too sure to be honest..!


----------



## DuncHank (Feb 20, 2006)

Smasing work Mr 'Opolis, received with a VERY loud MF, had to wear sunglasses when i opened the jiffy up lol!! Thank you very much  Got LOADS of mf's now, what variety is it?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Its an Ultra Smooth...


----------



## DuncHank (Feb 20, 2006)

Smashing, cheers Johnny


----------

